# Bad Luck in 3s?  Isaac Hayes now...



## *KT* (Aug 10, 2008)

First Moran Freeman was in that terrible accident.  Then Bernie Mac passes away.  Now I just saw on Comcast's front page that Isaac Hayes passed away today at 65.  

Music - Singer, songwriter Isaac Hayes dies at age 65

What a sad weekend.


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 10, 2008)

Very, very sad weekend indeed....I loved Isaac Hayes


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 10, 2008)

This was a tough one.  "Black Moses", as he was affectionately known to many fans.  Wow.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 10, 2008)

He was the voice of Chef, wasn't he?

DAMMIT! this is sad.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 10, 2008)

^^Yep, he was.


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 10, 2008)

Unfortunately, people say "Death comes in 3s", not bad luck.....


----------



## lilMAClady (Aug 11, 2008)

RIP so sad...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 11, 2008)

Rip


----------



## panther27 (Aug 12, 2008)

Isaac Hayes...wow,what a loss


----------



## knoxydoll (Aug 12, 2008)

wouldn't want to be Samuel L Jackson right now...






But it is very sad to see him gone. He was very talented.


----------

